# The Iron Curtain (Khador log)



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I recently bought the Khador starter set models with a friend. Hopefully you guys won't mind to much that I've strayed from 40k. I'll still be keeping up my other logs (hopefully). 

Here's the starter set.





































I was going for a gritty, slightly battle damaged look, so a light less highlighting than I normally do. Enjoy!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Rep for not only posting some very nicely painted models (love the grim and dark look, such a contrast to the bright reds most go with) but also for posting a log for a non GW game.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

You´ve done some really nice job with the red, and I also like to see something non GW


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The highlighting seems backwards, bright nearer the model and dark outside. But love the battle damage, just enough to make em used looking. Nice looking jack!


----------



## fish (Jan 12, 2011)

Solid on the red. Enjoy the deeper red rather than the orangey-red of the studio scheme.

Are you using GW Foundations to start from, or P3's red line? Perhaps Skorne Red?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

fish said:


> Solid on the red. Enjoy the deeper red rather than the orangey-red of the studio scheme.
> 
> Are you using GW Foundations to start from, or P3's red line? Perhaps Skorne Red?


I'm using GW mechrite red as my basecoat. Thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Really nice painting, like the battle damage painting

how did you do the snow on the bases?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm LOVING the red tones Salio...incredible work.. More true to life for Khador.. They take a beating a give one right back.. +rep to you my friend.

FFX


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Props for the models. Can you do a step-by-step on the red? I really dig that red, dull, dirty and faded.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would love to see more pics!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed I am with everyone else in saying that these are some incredibly nice models, but I am going to go with Djinn and say that something about the highlighting is just a little off. Maybe just some another faint highlight around the extreme edges would do the trick, but I like them just the way they are so if you are happy don't change a thing. The battle damage is also really good and not overdone which is awesome. Good work man and props to you for starting an non-40k log. My desire to start into warmachine is even worse now.... +rep to you for some awesome models and for giving us something new to look at.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I think the problems with highlighting stem from me trying to exaggerate the shading around the rivets (which are usually close to the edges of the model). Hopefully I'll be fixing this on future models.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah thats a hell of a nice start man.


----------

